# AQUARIUM LIVE



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

These are pics from Aquariums Live in Portland OR. Clearly the best LFS in the state that sells everything from SW to FW, community fishes to underwater predators. I met up with HOLLYWOOD again Sun morning where he introduced me to the owner Tony. Aquariums Live is impressively neat, carpeted, and has nice decorated tank displays all over.








I couldn't help but convincing myself to have finally be able to walk in a LFS that has Ps in display and to be sold. A def "Must Visit" place when going to Oregon. He has a badass Cariba in one of his tanks that till now, I regret not bringing home with me.









Heres some pics of the Aquarium Live. These pics do not do his place justice!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

His Monster Piraya!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

3 badass displays when you first walk in..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Baby Caribas!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

4-6" Peru Rhom.. notice already has the Red eyes???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Me and the woman representing PFury!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One view of the many walk ways of tank display (sorry blurry, battery died after this)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

shirt looks great Al!!!







Nice pics and piranha!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow! thats a cariba in the first pic? holy!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

great pics, thanks for sharing. g'damn, why cant my LHs be that cool. if i were only closer to oregon...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Wow! thats a cariba in the first pic? holy!


 Yeah thats a Cariba!!! I swear most of these pics dont do justice on the quality of his Ps. Especially that Cariba... it was real bulky and looked tough. How I regret not getting him!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That place is sweet. I may have to hit you up Zilla for the directions to that place when I drive through there this summer.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

when you say peru rhom, is it the same as peruvian highback?cause that rhom looks great for a highback.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Rhomzilla,
How large were those reds in the top right tank???? they look great and have fantastic coloration.

Joe


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey mate,

I wish my LFS had Badass tanks like that.

That Rhom looks like a Manny?

Thanks

EddC


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice Rhom..................

Great Pics ....thanks for sharing


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

*Drools* ....

Amazing looking!! I need to stop looking at piranha pictures, because it just makes me want to go out and buy more!!! I can dream...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Slanted... If your ever in Oregon, try to PM HOLLYWOOD and see if he's available so you can get the directions and hopefully check out his badass shoal. If not, you can always call cool Tony (owner of Aquariums Live) and ask directions to his LFS.

P.Piraya.. Yeah that is a High Back Peru Rhom. Its badass man. Already has the red eyes and not skittish at all.

Genin... Yeah those are RBs. Thick, healthy, huge, and no scratches present. My 2 RBs came from the same shoal!!

One last thing... He's also a new member here on PFury. Just been waiting for him to check this thread.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> His Monster Piraya!!!!


 what size was that piraya ?
in the bottom tank ?


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

Al where did you move? By the way pimp ass shirt


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. amazing Ps...thanks for sharing :nod: !


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow, thanks for the great review Al! Just to clarify in order to save my hiney, the shop also belongs to my wife Karin







Yes I am whipped but I cant complain because she's more into the hobby than me. Every P keepers dream woman









Back to P's here are some updated pics. I got the P's a bigger tank and added some bigger tank mates. As Hollywood would probably say, "you can never have too many Ps"


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

One of our new monster arrivals, a monster 12"RBP


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

A pic of our 4year old Mutant Caribe/Rhombeus Cross we named Gigantor. Just to give you an idea of his size and monster potential, that RBP in front of him is 10 inches and 6 years old. A true freak of nature and one of a kind.


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

Another Pic of Gigantor


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

Close-up of Gigantor, yes I love the guy. Check out the cool red trim on the anal fin.


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

Despite his size, his youth still puts him at 2nd to command of the 11 inch King Piranha(Piraya) which is swimming in front of him. We call him Ghengis for he dominates the tank.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

HOLLY F...

I want that Piraya!!!!!!!!!! He is beautiful. The fact that I can't have pirayas or caribas in my country is really getting piss mad. !!!!!

Nice thread. Lovely pic


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I want that rhom!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Big Red said:


> A pic of our 4year old Mutant Caribe/Rhombeus Cross we named Gigantor. Just to give you an idea of his size and monster potential, that RBP in front of him is 10 inches and 6 years old. A true freak of nature and one of a kind.


 I believe what he meant to say was *Caribe*. No such thing as caribe/rhombeus cross. Dont want to mislead newbies.


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh come on Hollywood, this could have been a making of a great legend. Did you tell your kids there was no Santa Claus too?









Ok all, I will set the record straight, he is a she and is a man-made fish and was created in a lab researching growth regulators in the female chromosome. He is only 1/4 Rhombeus. His other genetic contributions come from S. manuelli and only 1/4 of his blood is P. Caribe.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Spectacular Fish


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Dude, gigantor looks like sloth from the goonies! Hey you guuuuyyyyyyyss!!!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

RHOMZILLA, nice pic of you and your women. You look a lot like the (ROCK), just a compliment. That Caribe in the first pic looks quite big, I would have jumped on that one.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like that shirt Man, Thats Sweet!
Thats nothing but some kick ass Piranhas there!


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

Hello All,

Here are some pics of my shop. Hope to see you in there soon.

Best Regards,

Tony

Store Pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

als said:


> RHOMZILLA, nice pic of you and your women. You look a lot like the (ROCK), just a compliment. That Caribe in the first pic looks quite big, I would have jumped on that one.


 The ROCK, huh..?? Yeah, Im known to always get mistaken with him when I take off my shirt.









And yes I know I should've jumped on that Cariba!! That was the one P I was eyeball'in from the moment I walked in the Tony's LFS till I left. One massive, and champion Cariba.


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

I stoped by Aquarium Live last week and I must say, it was awsome! Hands down one of the best fish stores in Oregon if you are looking for out of the ordinary fish. They have a great selection and the guy working there was very helpful, can't wait to go back!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> His Monster Piraya!!!!










that is one of the nicest piraya i have ever seen... just wow


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those pics Rhom.
It makes me want to go out and get a bigger tank.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

very very nice, u shuld open a chain and put 1 here in indiana


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

and illinois


----------

